# Kidney Bean Salad



## Domestic Goddess (Mar 14, 2017)

Kidney Bean Salad

1 can (16 oz.) Bush's Light Red Kidney Beans, drained & rinsed
1/2 cup thinly sliced celery
1/2 cup chopped dill pickle
1 jar (2 oz.) diced red pimientos, drained well
1 tablespoon diced onion (l used red onion)
1/3 cup mayonnaise
1-2 more tablespoons mayonnaise
1/8 tsp. salt
dash ground black pepper

In a bowl (which yields 3-1/2 to 4 cups), add the kidney beans, celery, pickles, pimientos, and onion. Set bowl aside. 

In another bowl stir together, the 1/3 cup (plus 1 to 2 more tablespoons) of mayonnaise, salt, and pepper. 

Lightly toss together the vegetables and mayonnaise. 

Cover the bowl, and refrigerate the salad for at least 3 hours & 15 minutes. 

Gently stir salad before serving. 

Yields: 4-5 servings


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 14, 2017)

I love bean salads and that one looks so very, very delish!
noted to the box!

Thanks!


----------

